# Team action sports photo pricing



## Ryan L (Jan 20, 2011)

I did some wrestling shots of my son at his last meet and had parents ask me if I was interested in doing more of the kids on the team. She said they had someone a few years ago doing the action shots and alot of people would love to have me do them now that the last person moved out of the district.

So she wanted me to get something together so that I could present it to the parents if I wanted to do it. I am going to be at the meets anyways, so why not. 

Ohh yeah! The question. I am unsure of how to price/approach this. The person with the contract for football does "action shots" promising at least 10 pictures of their child on a CD and charges 50.00 in addition to anything else in the order. 

I guess it could go a few different ways.

1) I take the shots, post them on my site (zenfolio based) and they can order if they please. But then my profits get eaten by their fees.

2) I take the shots and bring prints to buy to the next meet/practice...not too keen on this one. I think I will end up with alot of pictures of kids that I dont want! But a friend said I should get the product in their hands. Which might be true to an extent, but she works in retail so the mindset comes from there.

3) Do like football and charge x amount, promising so many for the season. This way I know who I will have to shoot and wont waste my time. But then comes the question of how much should I charge for sports action. Does 50 sound reasonable. To me I have always opted not to...then again I am on the sidelines of every game doing it anyway! I am sure a mechanic doesn't take his car to a shop to get fixed...likewise with photography!

Just looking for any ideas or experience anyone might have. Thanks


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've thought about this scenario... I've never done it, but this is what I would do.

Get your own website. Don't waste money on zenfolio. It wouldn't take too long to learn, especially since there are photo sharing applications out there that are free... I prefer jAlbum Create stunning web photo albums and turn them into bookstore quality photo books.. it pretty much does the whole website thing for you. The website dosen't need to be flashy, just a way for the parents to find their photos.

You can host a website for under $4 a month. 

Have the coach get you the parents email address

Next, get yourself some business cards with you website's name on them. Then get your self a t-shirt with your sites address with letters as big as you can get them.

Hand out business cards as you can.

After the event, send out emails to the parents letting them know you have pictuers for them to view... make sure you have a huge watermark over them.

The parents then let you know which pictures they want... and you charge them accordingly. I'd double the price it would cost you to get the prints.


----------



## Ryan L (Jan 20, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> I've thought about this scenario... I've never done it, but this is what I would do.
> 
> Get your own website. Don't waste money on zenfolio. It wouldn't take too long to learn, especially since there are photo sharing applications out there that are free... I prefer jAlbum Create stunning web photo albums and turn them into bookstore quality photo books.. it pretty much does the whole website thing for you. The website dosen't need to be flashy, just a way for the parents to find their photos.
> 
> ...


 
I have my own web site (see below), but I have a pro account through zen already. I like zen, with the exception of service fees are a little high. 

I have no idea what a t-**** is...? But I always keep plenty of business cards on hand, always.

Double the print price! Thats giving them away! maybe 10x!.

Thanks for your outlook Boom, anyone else have any thought?


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ryan L said:


> I have my own web site (see below), but I have a pro account through zen already. I like zen, with the exception of service fees are a little high.
> 
> I have no idea what a t-**** is...? But I always keep plenty of business cards on hand, always.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry... I assumed you were a beginner and were simply looking to share your talents with some of the parents and maybe put an extra few bucks in your pocket to cover your time. Didn't realize it was a business for you.  Oh, and it was supposed to be t-shirt.... looks like the R got left off.


----------



## kezsaj (Jan 20, 2011)

Doing kids? Do it for as least as possible.





















j/k. Just look at how much it costs you times 2 plus 10. thats how much you charge


----------



## Ryan L (Jan 20, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Ryan L said:
> 
> 
> > I have my own web site (see below), but I have a pro account through zen already. I like zen, with the exception of service fees are a little high.
> ...


 
Yeah I assumed so much. It's only a side business....I wish I could drum up enough clients to make this full time. (Although I do love my "real job" as well).

I was thinking you meant T-shirt, but was thinking...why would he **** it, shirts not a bad word! My site name is too much for a tshirt (I should have picked a simple name) www.RyanLindseyPhotography.com should have checked like RLP.com or something.

I just see a gap here that needs to be filled in all of our sports. Maybe it will lead to the team and individuals later on. I would love to get the school contract for all the kids! The school photos we get every year are pieces of garbage. Even the white balance was wayyyyy off, my daughter had a green color cast in hers. Thought they were trying out cross processing on the students pictures!


----------



## CCericola (Jan 20, 2011)

I would sell the DVD's with printable files on them to the parents for $100 or $99.99 (marketing trick). I would not bother with selling prints of action shots. 

Schools sports photography is often linked to the school portrait company. Often the contract with the photography company includes school pictures, all sports, proms, dances etc... So getting in on sports can be tough. Also, because schools sports photos are often handled by the school portrait company, the school gets a percentage of the profits. In that case, the school might turn you down only because they would be losing money.


----------



## Ryan L (Jan 20, 2011)

CCericola said:


> I would sell the DVD's with printable files on them to the parents for $100 or $99.99 (marketing trick). I would not bother with selling prints of action shots.
> 
> Schools sports photography is often linked to the school portrait company. Often the contract with the photography company includes school pictures, all sports, proms, dances etc... So getting in on sports can be tough. Also, because schools sports photos are often handled by the school portrait company, the school gets a percentage of the profits. In that case, the school might turn you down only because they would be losing money.


 

Let me somewhat rephrase. These are middle school sports. They are not through the school yet. Wrestling MYWA (Freestyle), Football - Rocket, Baseball, Little League. None of them are through the school, only using the property and they are each done by different photographers.

On that note, its not a large school. The school pictures are one company, HS sports are done by one company, prom and homecoming have been done by a few local photographers. I dont plan on ever getting the high school contracts, just with they would at LEAST repair the horid color cast! I do plan on taking over the middle school events....its my evil and devious plan to rule the photo market in this town! :twisted:  Muahahahaha


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ryan L said:


> The school photos we get every year are pieces of garbage.


 I agree, that is why I have thought of it. My son isn't quite old enought yet to be worried about school athletics, but I've been to enough nieces and nephews basketball, flag football, soccer, t-ball, etc... games to know that 1. there is a huge opportunity for photographers and 2. The photography that is taken, the one at the end of the year that's put on a "sports card", is aweful.

Parents pay good money for those crappy prints.... I don't see why they wouldn't pay good money for good prints.  I just don't think the money is there for a real photographer to invest his time... but for a hobbiest, who's there doing it anyway.... its money in the bank.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 21, 2011)

We shoot and print on site with a Fuji dye sub printer £10 for 8x6 in mount, catch them while the iron is hot, i also use studio lighting aimed at the ceiling can make a big difference
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Competitions/Miscellaneous/MB5C5943ps/792737034_uLhPr-XL.jpg


----------



## Ryan L (Jan 21, 2011)

Now that would be ideal!! How high are the ceilings you are bouncing off of??? Most I have seen at least 40-50 foot high! What do you use 800w strobes?? Do you shoot as many bouts as you can and then hope they come to you or do they come and ask you to shoot them?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 21, 2011)

Ryan L said:


> Now that would be ideal!! How high are the ceilings you are bouncing off of??? Most I have seen at least 40-50 foot high! What do you use 800w strobes?? Do you shoot as many bouts as you can and then hope they come to you or do they come and ask you to shoot them?



Ceiling maybe 30' that shot was 1 600 (ISO1250 to make them look like natural light) because there was no room for 2 lights, we are asked to shoot by the organisations and just shoot and hope they buy which they do, when we are busy printer will print £10 every 20 seconds :mrgreen:


----------



## Ryan L (Jan 21, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Ryan L said:
> 
> 
> > Now that would be ideal!! How high are the ceilings you are bouncing off of??? Most I have seen at least 40-50 foot high! What do you use 800w strobes?? Do you shoot as many bouts as you can and then hope they come to you or do they come and ask you to shoot them?
> ...


 
wow, thats pretty cool. I would love to use some lighting in there though. I dont want to OCF...well not when my boy is looking anyway! lol


----------

